

WikiCancel - A Subscription, Contract, and Account Cancellation Guide - murtza
http://wikicancel.org/index.php?title=Main_Page

======
smortaz
This is a fantastic idea - congrats murtza! Our little startup does something
in the same spirit, but for various types of junk mail (including
magazine/catalog subscriptions): <http://www.paperkarma.com>.

Basically you download the smartphone app, snap pics of mail you don't want,
it/we figure out who sent it & unsubscribe you.

(apologies if posting this is uncool. not sure what the protocol is. lmk & i
will delete...).

Cheers.

~~~
rdtsc
What about the stupid newspaper that gets thrown in my driveway and then sits
there and turns into mush when I am on vacation. Are those stoppable in any
way? It seems to be some kind of local paper with a whole bunch of
advertisements and coupons.

~~~
smortaz
rdtsc unfortunately as our faq says, "EDDM" (Every Door Direct Mail) or most
mail addressed to "Current Resident" cannot be stopped. These are carpet
bombed on a zip code/route basis (and a huge money maker for the USPS). Only
legislation can stop it. But if your name appears on the junk mail, chances
are reasonably good that it can be stopped.

------
murtza
I created this Wiki because a lot of companies make account cancellation and
deletion information hard to find. The goal with WikiCancel is that before
signing up for something you can find out how hard it will be to cancel it.

~~~
simcop2387
It might also be good to list how to find some of the subscriptions that try
to hide that you've signed up like a number of shady SMS services like to do.

------
MacsHeadroom
"It’s not possible to delete a Skype account"

One more reason to use VSee end-to-end encrypted video chat.

<http://vsee.com/>

~~~
skeletonjelly
Well I'll be...I had to confirm it myself as this sounded ridiculous

[https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA142/can-i-delete-my-
skype...](https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA142/can-i-delete-my-skype-
account)

~~~
rwar
It would be good to add sources in this wiki!

------
magic5227
Pretty sad this needs to exist...but it does need to.

------
niggler
One somewhat-relevant thing I would like to see is a cheat sheet for the phone
menu. For example, under Verizon, you provide the phone number but I'd have to
sit through a long message before figuring out what information I need to go
through the automated system

